# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Reef de 190l

## Mário Castro

Boa noite a todos, deixo o Setup do meu novo sistema para que todos possam comentar.

Aquário: 70cm Comp x 55cm Fundo x 50cm Alt 

Sump C 50cm x L 50cm x 35cm 


Iluminação 6 x T5 de 24w  3 actinicas e 1 branca de 15 000K e 2 de 10 000 K
retorno  Eheim compact 2000

Escumador Bubble magus NAC7

Aquecimento  1 x 300w Jagger
Reactor de bio Pellets

Água do mar
DSC00296.jpg

DSC00273.jpg

DSC00266.jpg

DSC00263.jpg

DSC00256.jpg

Cópia de IMG_5364.jpg

222.jpg

2222.jpg

33.jpg

3.jpg


Cps

MC

----------


## Mário Castro

...mais algms Fotos

111.jpg

DSC00277.jpg

DSC00278.jpg

DSC00280.jpg

DSC00283.jpg

DSC00297.jpg

----------


## Luis Santos

Gostei do layout ,está fora do vulgar :SbOk: .
Agora é deixar crescer .
Tens algum motivo especial para meter 3 actinicas (melhor cor do aquario ,crescimentos ,ou outro)?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

esta 5*****. gostei particularmente do layout  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Mário Castro

> Tens algum motivo especial para meter 3 actinicas (melhor cor do aquario ,crescimentos ,ou outro)?


Boas, 

Acho que melhora a cor, mas estou a pensar trocar 1 delas por uma "fiji purple".

Cps

----------


## Mário Castro

Boas,
Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos da evolução.

























Cps
MM

----------


## Miguel Reis

Olá Mário.

Só uma questão, como fazes a circilação no aquario?

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Layout 5*****

Só uma pergunta: onde arranjaste essa Ricordea Yuma Vermelha?

Abraço,

----------


## Mário Castro

> Olá Mário.
> 
> Só uma questão, como fazes a circilação no aquario?
> 
> Abraço


Boas,

Embora não tenha bomba de circulação no interior do aquário, coloquei um dispositivo na entrada de água para o aquário que permite dividir o fluxo em dois pontos, alternando o fluxo entre eles.



CPS 
MM

YouTube - Switching Current Water Director (SCWD)

----------


## Mário Castro

> Boas ,
> 
> Layout 5*****
> 
> Só uma pergunta: onde arranjaste essa Ricordea Yuma Vermelha?
> 
> Abraço,


Boas,

Arranjei na Arca de Noé em Viana do Castelo.

Cps
MM

----------


## Mário Castro

Boas, 
Aqui ficam algms fotos actualizadas.



























































Cps

MM

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Mário,

Muito bom o reef  :SbOk: 

Tens aí umas montiporas interessantes...  :Cool:  as cores serão verde, vermelha, roxa, rosa e laranja?

----------


## Mário Castro

> Boas Mário,
> 
> Muito bom o reef 
> 
> Tens aí umas montiporas interessantes...  as cores serão verde, vermelha, roxa, rosa e laranja?


  Boa tarde .

Tenho apenas montiporas verde claro, vermelha e laranja, cheguei a ter tambem verde escuro mas acabou por morrer.

Ficam aqui mais algumas fotos para se ver melhor as montiporas e mais alguns corais.






















































Cps
MM

----------


## Vitor Melo

Muito bom aquário, muito bom gosto!!!


Parabéns,
VM

----------


## Adriano Sousa

Curioso. afinal há mais gente de viana do castelo. 
e curioso é que há bem pouco tempo montei o meu novo reef com dimensões parecidas a estas. 

Tambem concordo que esta um layout original, muito bem conseguido. 
tas de parebens

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito interessante esse layout, parabéns!!!

No meu ponto de vista, gosto mais da apresentação só com a "torre" de rocha como estava inicialmente do que agora que praticamente não se vê areia.

Só aquele "monte" dava um dramatismo muito interessante ao aquário!!!

De resto, excelente cores!!! :yb677:

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa Noite!


Muitos parabéns, está espetacular. Sou da opinião do Hugo, gostava mais da torre  :Smile:  Mas de qualquer forma, muito bom. 

Tens quantos cm de areia? 2cm?



Cumprimentos,

Tiago

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tenho apenas montiporas verde claro, vermelha e laranja, cheguei a ter tambem verde escuro mas acabou por morrer.
> 
> Ficam aqui mais algumas fotos para se ver melhor as montiporas e mais alguns corais.


Boas Mário,

Muito bom mesmo, obrigado pelas fotos  :SbOk3: 

Consigo ver a verde, duas laranjas, a vermelha, mas parece também haver nas fotos uma roxa / azulada...  :SbQuestion2:

----------

